# MTB Marathon Empfehlung



## CheapWine (9. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte dieses Jahr meinen ersten MTB Marathon angehen. Kenne mich noch nicht aus im MTB Bereich und brauche erstmal einen Überblick über die ganzen Veranstaltungen...
Gibt es Empfehlungen?

Gerne im Alpenbereich für das Panorama
bis um die 60 km
Eintagestour
Viele Trails wenn es geht (nicht nur Schotterwege). Allerdings auch nicht zu übles Geröll. Schieben macht mir keinen großen Spaß 

Muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Mega-Event mit 20000 Teilnehmern sein.


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Februar 2020)

schau mal auf http://www.mountainbike-challenge.de/
da findest einigermaßen übersicht über die Rennserie und die Events.
Wenn es dir um viel Landschaft geht geht kann ich den in Pfronten empfehlen. Trails eher weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. Februar 2020)

Pfronten
Oberstdorf sofern es dieses Jahr noch mal stattfindet
Riva Bike Marathon


----------



## CheapWine (9. Februar 2020)

Montafon schaut gut aus. Und der Kronplatzking auch. Ist das was?

Pfronten hab ich mir bei Youtube angeschaut, dass scheint ja ausschließlich Schotterpiste zu sein.


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Februar 2020)

Die meistens Marathons sind überwiegend Schotterpisten.
Hast du irgendwelche sportlichen Ambitionen oder willst du einfach nur fahren und die Landschaft anschauen  ?
Dafür braucht man nicht unbedingt ein Rennen


----------



## CheapWine (9. Februar 2020)

Ich komme vom Rennrad und bin damit immer Rennen gefahren. Werd den Wettkampfgedanken nicht los  
Aber ja, mal einfach so ein paar Tage durch die Alpen gurken würde es auch tun. Und dann eben die XC Rennen und Marathons in meiner Gegend mitnehmen. Ist vielleicht entspannter.
Ich habe die Marathon WM in Grächen gesehen, da erschien mir der Trailanteil recht hoch. Dachte jetzt, das wäre überall so.Aber 80 % Schotterpiste ist wenig attraktiv.


----------



## baloo (10. Februar 2020)

Am Bike Festival in Riva Anfang Mai, gibt es auch einen sehr schönen Marathon, mit doch eher vielen Trails und du hast du sogar 4 Strecken zur Auswahl! Wenn dich dann der Marathon Virus gepackt hast, kannst dann die Sommer Marathon's wie Ortler, Pfronten (Schotter), Transalp, etc. anhängen. 
Viel Spass beim ausprobieren. Ach ja, das Buch "Held am Sonntag" hilft dir vielleicht


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Februar 2020)

Riva gibts  nur noch 3 Strecken...


----------



## derHector (10. Februar 2020)

Also sind zwar nicht die Alpen sondern der Südschwarzwald, aber die Strecke ist für nen Marathon sehr traillastig und macht Spass: https://www.waeldercup.com/trail-hype/


----------



## CheapWine (11. Februar 2020)

Trail hype sieht gut aus. Zwar kein Alpenpanorama, dafür nicht weit weg und schöne Wege. Kommt mit auf meine Liste.


----------



## moggale (11. Februar 2020)

Bei der Nordschwarzwald Trophy ist der Trailanteil auch sehr hoch, Panorama eher nicht:





						Nordschwarzwald Trophy 01./02. August 2020
					

ABGESAGT!



					www.eventservice-stahl.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (11. Februar 2020)

Zum Einstieg eventuell der Auerberg-Bike-Marathon in Kaufbeuren, ist Mitte Mai. Während des Marathons kannst entscheiden, ob Kurz- oder Langstrecke. Technisch nicht schwierig, gut organisiert.






						Home - mtb-auerberg-marathon
					






					www.mtb-auerberg-marathon.de


----------



## gokus (12. Februar 2020)

Gibts denn keinen vollständigen Rennkalender vom deutschsprachigen Raum?
Momentan such ich mir die Marathons von DE, CH und AUT zusammen, wobei ich nicht mal von den einzelnen Ländern komplette Rennkalender finde.


----------



## ghostmuc (12. Februar 2020)

gokus schrieb:


> Gibts denn keinen vollständigen Rennkalender vom deutschsprachigen Raum?
> Momentan such ich mir die Marathons von DE, CH und AUT zusammen, wobei ich nicht mal von den einzelnen Ländern komplette Rennkalender finde.







__





						Termine für Mountainbike & Rennrad-Events 2023
					

Auf dieser Seite findest Du Termine und aktuelle News für Hobby- & Jedermann-Radsportveranstaltungen in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz.




					www.jedermanntermine.de


----------



## gokus (12. Februar 2020)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich.
Danke dir!


----------



## piff-paff-puff (14. Februar 2020)

Trail Hype hatte ich 2019. Bin ja nicht aus Zucker aber das waren wirklich viele Trails, war echt froh als die 2 Runden auf dem HT rum waren 
Neustadt Bike Marathon ist auch für viele Trails bekannt.


----------



## piff-paff-puff (14. Februar 2020)

...oder kalt, schmutzig aber schnell https://www.bulls-cup.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian-578 (15. Februar 2020)

25. KitzAlpBike MTB Marathon
					

25. KitzAlpBike MTB Marathon - Samstag, 27. Juni 2020 - Der Raiffeisen KitzAlpBike Mountainbike Marathon wurde am Samstag, den 27. Juni 2020 zum 25. Mal durchgeführt und ist somit einer der ersten MTB Marathons in Österreich. Der KitzAlpBike zählt zu den härtesten, aber auch schönsten Marathons...




					www.kitzalpbike.at
				



Mittwoch Uphillrennen, Samstag Marathon. 3 Sinnvolle Strecken.


----------



## checky (18. Februar 2020)

Falls nicht zu weit weg: Belgien. Trailanteil größer als in DEU der Schotter- & Asphaltanteil (d.h. >80% Trails ;-)
Alle sehr guten in BEL sind da mit drin:





						WordPress.com
					

WordPress.com is the best place for your personal blog or business site.




					marathonmtb.be


----------



## boboman (19. Februar 2020)

In der Schweiz gibt es eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung wo man sich die Streckenlänge raussuchen kann.
Schweizer Nationalpark Marathon in Scuol (CH)
Siehe .. https://www.bike-marathon.com/de
Sehr gut organisiert und Top Landschaft in mitten der Berge.


----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2020)

checky schrieb:


> Falls nicht zu weit weg: Belgien. Trailanteil größer als in DEU der Schotter- & Asphaltanteil (d.h. >80% Trails ;-)
> Alle sehr guten in BEL sind da mit drin:
> 
> 
> ...



Einen Anfänger nach Belgien zu schicken finde ich fahrlässig.


----------



## derHector (21. Februar 2020)

boboman schrieb:


> In der Schweiz gibt es eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung wo man sich die Streckenlänge raussuchen kann.
> Schweizer Nationalpark Marathon in Scuol (CH)
> Siehe .. https://www.bike-marathon.com/de
> Sehr gut organisiert und Top Landschaft in mitten der Berge.


 Sehr schöner und super organisierter dennoch famililärer Marathon. Allerdings muss man fairer Weise auch sagen, dass sich der Trailanteil beim Nationalpark Marathon in Grenzen hält...


----------



## checky (26. Februar 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Einen Anfänger nach Belgien zu schicken finde ich fahrlässig.


na nee, höchstens herausfordernd.
Polen wäre fahrlässig 
z.B. die www.mouflontracks.pl


----------

